# Here it is NEW UPDATE I'm not pregnant after all



## Kerrie-x

VERY faint but came up within seconds

Does this look good??

https://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s170/x-kerrie-f-x/P280810_1810.jpg


----------



## Kerrie-x

Please don't read & run ladies, i'm shaking like hell here!! Is this def My :bfp:


----------



## louise1302

theres definitley something there but i cant see from the photo it has colour it should darken id leave it 2 days and test again but id say its looking good

congtratulations x


----------



## Canadianmom4

I "think" I see something? I keep scrolling back up. Test again in a couple days, or go get a Clearblue digital. I'm just as far along as you are, so it should show up better on one of those.

Good luck and congrats!!


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Congratulations xxxxxx


----------



## xJG30

Congrats :wohoo:


----------



## Kerrie-x

Clearblue digital was 'not pregnant' and here is the normal clearblue

after 1 minute
https://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s170/x-kerrie-f-x/P280810_2105.jpg

after 5 minutes
https://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s170/x-kerrie-f-x/P280810_2130.jpg


----------



## Kerrie-x

Do these tests look good? i know clearblue are known for evap lines


----------



## LoveChild

looks good. I'd trust pink dye over blue dye


----------



## Berniep

I'm not sure i can see something on first pic but cb i can see a line, is it your fmu? if not try again in a couple of days with fmu or if you really can't wait which i know i wouldn't be able to wait try 2moro with fmu, good luck xxx


----------



## Kerrie-x

Thanks hun... i'm going to test again on Tuesday because that is when AF is due xx


----------



## Canadianmom4

I can see the line in the second one, but not the first one. Still too soon for strong positive lines. I have been testing frequently, and my results are still quite faint although the 2 digitals I have take have been "Pregnant". I think you are :bfp: !!


----------



## mummydonna

i cant see anything in the first one but i think i can see a cross in the second so good luck babe hope u have the outcome u want huninx


----------



## mushypea

looking good - fingers crossed for you!


----------



## princess_bump

i can see something faint on the first test, and a line on the CB - lots of luck :hugs: x


----------



## Kerrie-x

Just took a superdrug test and got :bfn:... :shrug:


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats


----------



## mummy2be123

I cant see anything on the first test but defo can on the clearblue.


----------



## v2007

I can see a :bfp: on the CB. 

Digis and Superdrugs are not the most sensitive, get a First response they are soooo good. 

V xxx


----------



## Kerrie-x

the first test is first response hun x


----------



## Groovychick

They look good to me hun! Fingers crossed! :thumbup:


----------



## Kerrie-x

Thanks x


----------



## mindyb85

ditto, i can see lines in all of them
Good luck


----------



## Kerrie-x

I just hope i get more lines xx


----------



## mummy3

I see the line clearly on them all, would defo trust the frer:thumbup:


----------



## Kerrie-x

cheers hun x


----------



## v2007

Ooops my bad. 

I can see a line on the FR when i tilt my screen :thumbup:

V xxxx


----------



## Kerrie-x

Thanks for that hun x


----------



## Kerrie-x

Here is the same test as on the first post, my camera died just after i took it last night

https://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s170/x-kerrie-f-x/DSC02064.jpg


----------



## Kerrie-x

And here it is inverted

https://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s170/x-kerrie-f-x/DSC02064_phixr.jpg


----------



## cole2009

congrats on ur bfp!!!


----------



## Kerrie-x

thanks x


----------



## honey08

dont know where my post went, i defo see the FR :dance:


----------



## Kerrie-x

LOL there are 2 threads hun, one in BFP announcements and one in pregnancy tests xx


----------



## honey08

aww thats explains it xxx


----------



## Kerrie-x

I've read alot of your threads and NEVER realized you're in North yorkshire, where abouts are you xx


----------



## awaitingrmb

congrats


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats


----------



## Kerrie-x

Negative test this morning so looks like i'm not pregnant


----------



## mushypea

It isn't over yet x


----------



## Canadianmom4

I wouldn't rule it out until AFTER your period comes. There's still a chance. Don't give up.


----------



## LoveChild

what she ^ said ;)
I wouldn't give up yet!!


----------



## ArticBaby

FX'D:flower:


----------



## polo_princess

:hugs:


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Fingers crossed hun! Don't give up until the :witch: comes!


----------



## Tattoo

I hope it gets confirmed for you soon.
For what it's worth, I saw lines on all the photos you posted.


----------



## Kerrie-x

Thanks Ladies, AF came on tuesday so its been and gone now :( xx


----------



## mushypea

sorry to hear that x


----------



## Canadianmom4

Kerrie-x said:


> Thanks Ladies, AF came on tuesday so its been and gone now :( xx

:( Sorry to hear that. Good luck this month. :hugs:


----------

